# Guinness braised lamb shanks



## Kevin J (Mar 18, 2019)

I know I  didn't smoke it but it is to good not to post what a way to celebrate st Patricks day calcannon potatoes and peas and carrots


----------



## dernektambura (Mar 18, 2019)

Sir, I love lamb and that dish looks like a appreciation monument to me. .. good stuf..


----------



## Kevin J (Mar 18, 2019)

First time i remember eating lamb was very good turned the leftovers into an even better shepherds pie


----------



## dernektambura (Mar 18, 2019)

Kevin J said:


> First time i remember eating lamb was very good turned the leftovers into an even better shepherds pie


Tomorow I am planing to make lamb heart, lungs and liver a la Venetian in clay pot over egg BBQ fire.... stay tuned, you may like recipe ...


----------



## Nole4L (Mar 18, 2019)

looks awesome


----------



## Kevin J (Mar 18, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 19, 2019)

I love lamb too!
And that meal looks fantastic!
Not everything has to be smoked!
Al


----------



## Medina Joe (Mar 19, 2019)

Kevin J said:


> View attachment 390703
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great. love lamb.


----------

